# Need Help



## rayfry (Mar 27, 2012)

Just got 10 year old MTD 18.5 H.P.. It's been sitting outside for 2 years and not used. I can't get it to go into neutral even though the shift lever moves freely. I haven't started it yet because I don't want to waste time and money if the trans is shot. What can I do? Thanks


----------

